# National forrest camping advice.



## 2011GADawg (Nov 15, 2011)

Me and a buddy of mine, want to go camping around Christmas, in the Chattahoochee national forrest in the Dahlonega area. We dont want to camp at a campground, we would love to ride 4 wheelers in, and just pick a spot. My question is what are the rules regarding camping, atv's, and fires. Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 15, 2011)

No atv's allowed....... that will get you a hefty ticket very quickly.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 15, 2011)

You are allowed to camp anywhere in NF land....Just find a good
level spot, clean out a site and enjoy yourself.....


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2011)

get a map for a few bucks of the National Forest as it covers nearly all of N Ga, west to east. With this you can identify streams you may like and access to them via forest service rds.


----------



## 2011GADawg (Nov 16, 2011)

*nf*

Ok thanks, so I can camp where ever i want, no atvs. Does anyone know about fires, and are atvs or trucks allowed on the service roads?


----------



## 2011GADawg (Nov 16, 2011)

Also i understand hunting is allowed as long as i follow all rules and have proper licensing, is this correct?


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 16, 2011)

no atv's at all...trucks cars anything you can buy a tag for.  georgia stopped selling tags for atv years ago.  you can take dual purpose motorcycles if they are tagged and insured.  any road is fair game unless it has gate, or signs, or dirt mound. if it looks closed it probably is. you can camp anywhere unless its is posted "no camping". fires are ok unless it is dry, then you should check with the forest service to see what the fire hazard is.  most of it is common sense.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you can ride your atv and camp / hunt in the Cohutta, better check first!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> I think you can ride your atv and camp / hunt in the Cohutta, better check first!



no... horses are allowed but not ATV's...:nono:


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 20, 2011)

You can camp anywhere that it isn't posted in the National Forest but leave the ATV at the house, it is a federal ticket.


----------



## divinginn (Nov 20, 2011)

There is a atv trail near lake Burton,sorry I don't know the name of it,there are maps of the national Forrest online,they may show where it is. Or someone else on here may know the name of the area.


----------



## 2011GADawg (Nov 22, 2011)

*nf*

Thanks this clears things up, so we will just bring a truck, we can get more gear in there anyways


----------



## 2011GADawg (Nov 27, 2011)

*one more*

One more question. Does anyone know a good place to enter the forest from the Dahlonega area?


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 28, 2011)

the atv trail at burton is oaky mt trails.  turn rt on burton dam rd. maybe 1/2 mi on rt.  watch for sign as it is very small. i went 1 time, very rough in places. if the sign says rough, believe it. actually turned around a 2 places because of the rocks .  bent a rim and thought my tire might come off or go flat.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2011)

2011GADawg said:


> One more question. Does anyone know a good place to enter the forest from the Dahlonega area?



there are some great secluded camping spots up near Waters Creek area NE of Dahlonega.  Instead of turning left and proceeding into Waters at the bridge, you just keep on the forest service road and pick you one out.  They are first come first serve but should have no problem during this period of the year. Caution, some of this area is listed as Chestatee Mng Area so be aware of the regs for hunting.


----------



## Jighead (Nov 28, 2011)

You should really get yourself a national forest map.It will show  all access into nat forest as well as service roads, as well as ohv areas where you are allowed an atv. It will be the best ten dollars you ever spent.


----------



## 2011GADawg (Nov 29, 2011)

*nf*

Thanks for all the help guys, I think I am going to get myself a map and then consider all yalls suggestions.


----------



## 13ptbuck (Dec 15, 2011)

Where can you get the maps?


----------



## Jighead (Dec 15, 2011)

13ptbuck said:


> Where can you get the maps?



At any national forest info center here in Ga., or go to the national forest wesite.


----------



## 93yj242 (Dec 16, 2011)

13ptbuck said:


> Where can you get the maps?



http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...tahoochee-Oconee%20National%20Forest-%20Home/


----------

